# Tekno’s Sports Thread



## Phaz23

Heads up heeling has been a stick in our side for a while so this year one of our resolutions is being able to do it for at least 30 seconds with good engagement and focal point. Ill be less of a stickler for position when we can do the other two well 

The little yellow tennis ball in session is for reinforcing his focal point. I drop it at random for him to catch in his mouth so he is HYPE about moving with me 😁


----------



## Phaz23

Here’s baby boy hunting rats (in dog proof boxes  ) at a NASDA mock trial. We’ll be going to a real one next week. He stayed perfectly focused even with a pretty Daschund girl in heat playing the rat games with us


----------



## princess83

OMG, he is so gorgeous!


----------



## lily cd re

Having a clear focal point for heeling is an excellent way to get it to be habitual. Heads up is so different for tall vs. small dogs. we've got to be creative. If I left my hand down for Javelin I would be knocking him in the face all the time, but that is a perfect focal point for TechnoPOP! It looks like is a super happy worker and team mate.


----------



## Skylar

He looks fabulous.

I agree with Catherine about the focal point for heeling. In one of my classes with mostly very advanced including AKC judges, we were tasked with watching each other and determining what the dogs were focusing on - and what did the handler think they were focused on. The answers were surprising - and some of these dogs have their AKC UD. Someone thought their GSD was looking at their face when it was looking at her bosom.

My Babykins was focused on my leg around my knee where I had always treated her - I could hold my hand down in a relaxed position or up at my waist (two positions allowed in AKC). My Theo is focused on my hand - I have to hold my hand in a slightly weird position on my waist to keep him in position - he's a forger. I mention this because you should think about what is his focal point and how will you hold your hand in competition.


----------



## Phaz23

Skylar said:


> He looks fabulous.
> 
> I agree with Catherine about the focal point for heeling. In one of my classes with mostly very advanced including AKC judges, we were tasked with watching each other and determining what the dogs were focusing on - and what did the handler think they were focused on. The answers were surprising - and some of these dogs have their AKC UD. Someone thought their GSD was looking at their face when it was looking at her bosom.
> 
> My Babykins was focused on my leg around my knee where I had always treated her - I could hold my hand down in a relaxed position or up at my waist (two positions allowed in AKC). My Theo is focused on my hand - I have to hold my hand in a slightly weird position on my waist to keep him in position - he's a forger. I mention this because you should think about what is his focal point and how will you hold your hand in competition.


Yes, the focal point is my hand, specifically the inside around my thumb and switches to my shoulder sometimes. I probably would swing naturally during competition but its possible that once he understands the focal point where my hand usually is, that I could move it to my stomach to cue focus. At first I mistakenly taught it as my face but he wrapped tightly around my leg and looked up like a little snake lol


----------



## Looniesense

Thank you! I really enjoy the updates and look forward to hearing about all your adventures!


----------



## lily cd re

You are right that using your face as a focal point doesn't work for small dogs. They will wrap to make eye contact. Some big dogs even will tend to wrap.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

You train at J9s K9s?! Janine helped me with my Maltese when I lived in LA! You and I think alike, Phaz! Anyway, looks like you and Tekno are having a blast


----------



## Phaz23

MaizieFrosty said:


> You train at J9s K9s?! Janine helped me with my Maltese when I lived in LA! You and I think alike, Phaz! Anyway, looks like you and Tekno are having a blast


Hehe yes Janine is awesome (!) and I love that I can rent out the building weekly.


----------



## Phaz23

Baby boy did great yesterday at his first NASDA Trial. 3 Q’s in Urban locating, 1 Q in Trailing, 4 best of breed (naturally because he was the only toy 😂 but not the only poodle 🥰). We had a great time, I like the NASDA vibe and the courses are nice and challenging, great confidence builder for the lil guy.


----------



## Liz

What a stud!


----------



## Looniesense

Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar

Wow,what a fantastic start for team Tekno. Huge congratulations.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

You guys are such a great team! Congratulations on all those ribbons Tekno & Phaz23!


----------



## PowersPup

You are such an inspiration!


----------



## Streetcar

What a beautiful photo of you and Tekno 😍🤩🥰!!!!


----------



## lily cd re

Nice loot to recognize all your hard work.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Great job! 👏


----------



## Carolinek

Very nice- congratulations team Tekno!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks

Streetcar said:


> What a beautiful photo of you and Tekno 😍🤩🥰!!!!


Your smile lights up the picture. We share your joy.


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno earned his ORT today☺ We drove about 3 hours down to San Diego and started the night, then took all 3 tests in the AM and passed! It was a lot of fun. Tekno looooved when the judges clapped for him and hammed it up each time 😂


----------



## Skylar

Congratulations. I bet the judges loved his poodley joie de vivre.


----------



## TeamHellhound

Congratulations!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations team Tekno! 🎉🎊👏


----------



## Liz

Congratulations!


----------



## Minie

Congratulations. The energy just seeps out of the picture.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well done! And thank you for those photos. Pure joy.


----------



## Carolinek

Congratulations!


----------



## Phaz23

Skylar said:


> Congratulations. I bet the judges loved his poodley joie de vivre.


omg yes, he was a celebrity. Everyone was cheering for him as he pranced and bounced haha


----------



## Liz

Phaz23 said:


> omg yes, he was a celebrity. Everyone was cheering for him as he pranced and bounced haha


Look how happy you both are in those photos! He's jumping three feet into the air, and your grin is a mile wide! That's a whole lotta happy!


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations team! Your smile says it all.


----------



## Phaz23

Here's the gif of him celebrating haha


----------



## Phaz23

A few stills from the video of Tekno's ORTs. These are pics of his indication; a nose hold, high tail, and body wrapping around source 

























Here's his final run (Clove) with plenty of happy prancing 








San Diego ORT - Tekno - Annick Loomis


This video hosted by SmugMug; your photos and videos look better here.




annick.smugmug.com


----------



## cowpony

He was so proud of himself!


----------



## Christine.G

These are so great! What a happy, bouncy, cutesie poodle!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Yeaaaah! So much fun for you both! Love the video!


----------



## Raindrops

Love the videos! He is so cute!


----------



## Streetcar

I turned from phone to the computer and full size monitor to more fully enjoy your darling video. What a team 👏. You are so dear with Tekno 🥰.


----------



## Carolinek

Love it, what a happy boy!


----------



## Phaz23

We had a fun NASDA trial today - Tekno earned 6 Q’s, 6 BOB’s, and 2 new titles in Urban Locating, and Trailing
🐀🐀🐀


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Oh, he is a natural! Congrats!


----------



## Skylar

That’s amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations! Nice job!


----------



## TeamHellhound

Congratulations!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations and great photos 😍!!


----------



## Carolinek

Congratulations!


----------



## Minie

Congratulations. Tekno is brilliant


----------



## Dechi

Congrats Tekno ! Such a fun and gorgeous little dog !


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno had a visit to his first dog show and a run around the ring. His tail was wagging a mile a minute. He’ll be ready to show soon just need to grow in a couple of parts on his modified Continental.


----------



## Looniesense

Wow, that’s exciting news. I look forward to hearing about your future adventures in conformation.


----------



## Sroodle8

Such a handsome little guy! The two of you make a great pair--always active, always having fun.


----------



## Minie

I just love the last picture. He is so focused on you. No wonder he does so well. What a bond


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

I'm in love with Tekno! You two are an amazing team and I look forward to hearing about your first show.


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno ran his first 100m dash this weekend 😁. He loved it, he was screaming and howling at the lure the second time around haha


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

That looks like it was a blast! Tekno is so fortunate to get to do so many fun activities with you.


----------



## reraven123

Great pictures!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

He was really flying! How fun  My dogs love FCAT too.


----------



## Miki

Woot, woot, woot! Giant 😄 here. 

Woot!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Look at him go! Wow! What was his time? Love that 1st picture...of "Superdog"!


----------



## Skylar

He’s having quite the run there. Great photos. Do you know what his speed was during this run?


----------



## Streetcar

He flies 🤩🤩!!!


----------



## Minie

Fantastic photos of Tekno in action. We'll done, Tekno!


----------



## Phaz23

94Magna_Tom said:


> Look at him go! Wow! What was his time? Love that 1st picture...of "Superdog"!





Skylar said:


> He’s having quite the run there. Great photos. Do you know what his speed was during this run?


18mph so 100m in around 10ish seconds. Not super fast but pretty good for a first time and a little guy 😊


----------



## MiniMojo

Tekno’s such a superstar! He’s so full of joy in everything he does. It’s a real pleasure to follow your adventures! 

Can someone tell me if this the same activity as CKC Sprinter? I can’t find much information on it but Mojo loves running more than anything else.


----------



## TeamHellhound

MiniMojo said:


> Tekno’s such a superstar! He’s so full of joy in everything he does. It’s a real pleasure to follow your adventures!
> 
> Can someone tell me if this the same activity as CKC Sprinter? I can’t find much information on it but Mojo loves running more than anything else.


Yes. it's pretty much the same thing. FastCAT is a straight 100 yard dash, with speed converted to points. CAT (Coursing Aptitude Test) is the AKC equivalent is the CKC Chase Ability Program and is like regular lure coursing, only over a shorter course, a 300 or 600 yard course, as opposed to the 1,000 or so yard courses that are done in sighthound coursing trials.


----------



## Looniesense

Do you have to make sure he’s warmed up so beforehand so he doesn’t pull any muscles? Seems he would be super amped up and run much faster than he may be accustomed to.


----------



## Phaz23

Had our first competitive dog show yesterday. It was so much fun! We got quite the ribbon haul 🥰


----------



## Phaz23

Looniesense said:


> Do you have to make sure he’s warmed up so beforehand so he doesn’t pull any muscles? Seems he would be super amped up and run much faster than he may be accustomed to.


We actually do a lot of conditioning exercises and he has a treadmill at home so he’s pretty athletic and used to running in a safe way ☺


----------



## Liz

Wow! Your ego wall is filling up fast! Tekno might need his own ego home for all those ribbons!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Congratulations! Quite an impressive display of ribbons you got there.


----------



## Getting ready

Wowsers. You are a talented team!


----------



## Skylar

Wow, look at that lovely haul of ribbons. You’re doing such impressive work with Tekno.

My favorite is the photo of you resting on what appears to be a large dog bed.


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno’s first BIG show is at the end of the month and I have been adjusting his MCC the past couple of weeks. I think just in the nick of time, its growing into just about where it should be. Sorting in AKC in an MCC feels a little hopeless 😂 but Tekno loves the limelight so much that Im positive we’ll both have a good time whatever happens. His breeder told me to enter Open so I think she has a lot of faith in us 🥹. Ive picked up some new shirts for the show and we’ve been practicing our poses multiple times every day. Conformation wise Tek is gorgeous, I think his only “faults” are a somewhat low tail set and his chest hasn’t dropped so he toes out. The show will be on grass though so that will help with a little camouflage . During the same weekend we’re also going to compete in Nosework and Fastcat so Im really excited to see how much fun he has.


----------



## Phaz23

Skylar said:


> Wow, look at that lovely haul of ribbons. You’re doing such impressive work with Tekno.
> 
> My favorite is the photo of you resting on what appears to be a large dog bed.


I was so tired 😂 that is a dog bed haha we were out there for hours and hours, and resting up before hitting the ring 😁


----------



## EVpoodle

Phaz23 said:


> Tekno’s first BIG show is at the end of the month and I have been adjusting his MCC the past couple of weeks. I think just in the nick of time, its growing into just about where it should be. Sorting in AKC in an MCC feels a little hopeless 😂 but Tekno loves the limelight so much that Im positive we’ll both have a good time whatever happens. His breeder told me to enter Open so I think she has a lot of faith in us 🥹. Ive picked up some new shirts for the show and we’ve been practicing our poses multiple times every day. Conformation wise Tek is gorgeous, I think his only “faults” are a somewhat low tail set and his chest hasn’t dropped so he toes out. The show will be on grass though so that will help with a little camouflage . During the same weekend we’re also going to compete in Nosework and Fastcat so Im really excited to see how much fun he has.


I don't know if it will make you feel better about showing in an MCC but, I was talking with a friend who is working on her SPOO's grand in an MCC. She said that she is seeing a lot more poodles being shown in one, and that she thinks that it is actually starting to place higher than the regular Continental. By the way, she was able to champion him in his MCC fairly easily.


----------



## Phaz23

New title! Tekno earned his CGCUrban 💜


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Congratulations! Tekno is going to need his own room in order to have enough space to display all the ribbons he's been earning.


----------



## TeamHellhound

Congratulations!


----------



## Phaz23

We’ve been prepping for a big show this weekend. Tekno is going to compete in Conformation, Nosework, and FastCAT, it’s super exciting! Ive been working on getting his MCC looking good. It’s such a challenging clip that really stretches my grooming experience to the edge 😅😅. We’re showing in AKC so I know it may be an uphill battle to not have big hair but Tek just enjoys being light and loose so much, I don’t think he’d be too happy to go back. So uphill we go 😂


----------



## Streetcar

Tekno looks authoritative, which seems what the HCC seems to imply. Indeed, he seems to ferociously claim that description, as is his right and due. You two are awesome.


----------



## Minie

Tekno is gorgeous. He'll claim the ring, surely.


----------



## Skylar

Good luck with the trials. That’s a lot for one weekend.

I love his MMC without the huge spray up. He looks impeccably groomed for Conformation but appropriately dressed for competition in scent and fastCAT.

He’s got a winning personality and impeccable training that I think will catch the judges eye.


----------



## Liz

He's such a ham, sure to win the hearts of the judges! Good luck this weekend!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He looks great as usual! Best of luck to you this weekend!


----------



## Bigbark

Tekno is a total star - good luck this weekend!


----------



## TeamHellhound

Good luck with everything! There is still plenty of big hair in AKC, but the MCC is becoming more popular, so you might not be as handicapped as you think.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Good luck! 
Tekno is a real star and I bet he won't let those judges ignore him.


----------



## Phaz23

We’re back home! We had a fantastic weekend, picked up a bucket load of ribbons and 2 new titles, BCAT and FDC (Farm Dog). Tekno and I had so much fun!

His top speed this weekend was 20.5 mph which if poodles were separated by variety would probably make him one of the fastest toys in the country 😄🔥


----------



## reraven123

Love that pic with his big green ribbon!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Huge congrats!!! That is fasssst! You two look amazing too.


----------



## Streetcar

Omg, Reserve Winners 🏆 🤩🤩🤩!!!

Congratulations on a huge weekend!

Ooh ooh ooh, lurve your pink suit - gorgeous on you! Tekno looks fantastic, and so do you.


----------



## Starla

This is the pupdate I’ve been waiting on this weekend! Great work Tekno and team!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Incredible work! And those photos.  They’re all amazing, but that first one really shows Tekno’s small size and BIG personality. Love it.


----------



## Skylar

Huge congratulations, that was a busy weekend for you and Tekno: clearly rewarding.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations to you and Tekno! What a wonderful team! Gonna need another wall for all those ribbons!


----------



## TeamHellhound

Congratulations! Sounds like a very successful weekend.


----------



## Minie

Congratulations Tekno is amazing


----------



## cowpony

Wow. What a great outing for you.


----------



## EVpoodle

Congratulations to you and Tekno!


----------



## Bigbark

Thank you for posting all these beautiful pictures. Love them all. The two of you are an amazing team and your pictures made my day. Congratulations on everything!😀


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Congratulations Team Tekno! Love all the photos, especially the first one (I agree with PtP's comment) and the one with the green ribbon.


----------



## a2girl

How fantastic! Tekno is a STAR!!! What an amazing little guy. Congrats to YOU for the gratification of seeing your hard work pay off. BTW, love the pink suit and the red jumpsuit---what a stylish pair!


----------



## Looniesense

You both looked great! It’s impressive that you were able to participate in 3 events, how exciting that must have been. Congratulations!


----------



## Phaz23

A very fierce toy boy about to catch the lure 👹


----------



## Looniesense

Great photos. It’s great that they can actually catch it as I think that will create more drive. I imagine that an unattainable target will get boring after a while.


----------



## Spottytoes

I just caught up on this thread and all I can say is that you two are absolutely amazing!!!!!😍 Such great pictures too! 😊


----------



## Carolinek

Great pics! I love the first one particularly!


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno went to his first Barn Hunt trial earlier this month and had a blast. 2 novice Q’s and I put him in Crazy 8’s just for fun, not expecting much well he ended up finding 5 rats in 2 minutes (and he actually found a 6th but I miscalled it’s location smh). Here’s some pics from the event by Play, Paws, Record


----------



## Phaz23

Tekno had a Nosework competition this past weekend and received 4/4 Q’s, 1st place in containers, 3rd place in interiors, and a new title SCN 🏆


----------



## reraven123

Congratulations! What a talented team you and Tekno are!


----------



## Liz

Congratulations! He looks extra proud of this one


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Congratulations to you and Tekno!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations 🎊 - such an amazing team!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Very amazing work! Congrats!!


----------



## Looniesense

Congratulations to team Tekno!


----------



## Asta's Mom

FANTASTIC team Tekno!


----------

